# South Asian



## panjabigator

Can there be a forum for South Asian languages?  Thanks!


----------



## cuchuflete

Hello Panjabigator,
Welcome to the forums.
People who don't find a specific forum for their questions use
the Other Languages area.  If and when there is enough interest and activity to justify opening a new forum, it may happen.

regards,
Cuchuflete


----------



## linguist786

I back this up too. I would really like to have one! It'd be very useful.


----------



## Bienvenidos

Which languages would this encompass? I would say it's a good idea if Farsi (Persian) is included (not only because it's my mother tongue ...there's plenty of other reasons too!). I've always wondered if it would be a good idea to maybe combine with the Arabic Forum an "Indo Iranian Languages" forum, which would encompass the Indian, Iranian, Afghan....and countless other countries' languages. I really support this idea to classify languages into larger, but more precise groups, rather than a whole "Other Languages Forum"....there are hundreds of languages....I don't think they should all end up there in the Other Languages. Sometimes it can be a little confusing in that forum, but I must say that the Language: Question title format makes searching a lot easier. But, I would say it would be great to start a general-geographical "South Asian Languages" forum. A perfect example of a similar forum is the SLAVIC LANGUAGES forum, which encompasses a lot of small languages in one area, making it very convinient.

Just a little clarification on which languages would be included in this proposition would help. 

*Bien*


----------



## cuchuflete

Thanks Linguist,

Again, the decision will not be based on a few, or a few dozen, requests here.  When there is evidence of participation, demonstrated interest in the Other Languages forum, then we can move forward.

thanks,
Cuchuflete


----------



## linguist786

Hindi, Urdu, Gujarati, Punjabi, Bengali, Kannada, Tamil (would languages like Persian, Arabic etc be counted too?)


----------



## Bienvenidos

linguist786 said:
			
		

> Hindi, Urdu, Gujarati, Punjabi, Bengali, Kannada, Tamil (would languages like Persian, Arabic etc be counted too?)



I'm not sure, but I must say that most of the langauges listed (Urdu, Hindi, Gujarati, Punjabi) appear often in the Other Languages Forum. If you're talking about South Asia in general, a lot of languages would fall into place. Some may see grouping by geography as unpractical but I think in a forum like this where a bunch of languages are just put into the Other Languages forum, this geographical grouping would make even more sense.

 As Cuchu said, the more demonstrated use, the better!

*Bien*


----------



## linguist786

I agree with Bienvenidos.


----------



## panjabigator

I agree as well...it would be great!


----------



## shaloo

O splendid !
It would really be a lovely idea and I too can contribute to the forum if south indian languages come into picture (Telugu, kannada, tamil)


----------



## Lancel0t

Well, everybody would like to learn different languages and would like to have a special section for that certain language however in order to achieve that just like Cuchu said, 





> Again, the decision will not be based on a few, or a few dozen, requests here. When there is evidence of participation, demonstrated interest in the Other Languages forum, then we can move forward.


 and if this metric is not met, then we shall still meet in the Other Language section.


----------



## Becker

I think a South Asian language section would be great.


----------



## belén

Please, be aware, as Cuchuflete has already said, nothing will change by posting in this thread. The only way to get a new forum is by seeing that this forum is necessary. When the Other Languages forum has a good amount of threads on the mentioned languages, the administrator will consider opening a new forum.

I will close this thread now, thanks.

Belén


----------

